# هديه لكم صور كنائس فلسطين



## محب الانسانيه (5 سبتمبر 2008)

انا حبيت اشارك 

وحطيط لكم صور رائعه لبعض كنائس فلسطين المشهورات 











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f4/BethlehemInsideCN.jpg/800px
-BethlehemInsideCN.jpg


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

تم التعديل لانى دا منتدى مسيحى ​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اوك 
ماشي 

انا مش القصد اسلامي او مسيحي 

انا القصد اني أفرجي اثار ومعابد فلسطين التاريخيه والاثريه


----------



## sweetly heart (13 سبتمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> انا القصد اني أفرجي اثار ومعابد فلسطين التاريخيه والاثريه



الكنائس فى فلسطين ليست باسم فلسطين هى كنائس مسيحية فقط ورجائا بلا تحدد هوية للكنائس لان الكنائس ليس لها هوية فلسطينية او غير فلسطينية


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الصور

الكنيسة هي بيت الله

يعني  للكل

وليست  للشعب الذين يسكنون البلدة

ارجو ان  يكون المفهوم واضح ​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على الصور ​


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

